

The Jaguar and the Fox: Murray Gell-Mann and Richard Feynman (2000) - Rod
http://www.theatlantic.com/issues/2000/07/johnson.htm

======
knightinblue
Is it me or were there quite a few instances of "Someone else by the name X
came up with the exact same theory at the exact same time, but they called it
Y"?

~~~
apu
Yes. This is fairly common in the sciences, because all the good people always
know the important problems in their field and are constantly trying to figure
out how to tackle them. Then, when a new technique is discovered (perhaps in a
slightly unrelated area), it will quickly be tried on these hard problems to
see if it helps. Sometimes it does.

------
ajo
Summary: (1) Some people become wrapped around the axle of their own pride.

(2) To be understandable to most everyone, communicate in pictures and not in
abstractions.

------
jbyers
Please date this article in the title (2000).

